# Can all body shapes achieve the shredded look.



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

Is it possible with the work that everyone can achieve the shredded look?

Personally i have tried many times to cut but never seem to get there. I read many threads where people lower their calories that much it becomes unhealthy and on the other hand read threads where people are not eating enough meals to cut up but are consuming 000s of calories.

I have always been told that you are big boned so you will never be thin. Even at my 48yrs young i would love to have a shredded look.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I believe we can all achieve the cut look to some degree. It's just a case of finding out what works for you.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I would say it's pretty hard to get shredded with out aas while holding on to a decent amount muscle for 90% of the population. Depends how you define shredded I guess though.


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

For years maybe its the old school but where i trained and grew up everyone always wanted to get big. I have been on a few cycles over the years and have quite a bit of mass but most of it is wrapped in about 22% BF. On prop EOD at the moment then plan to cruise on longer test and would like to give it a really good go to lose BF before i hang my weights up.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

jdsw said:


> For years maybe its the old school but where i trained and grew up everyone always wanted to get big. I have been on a few cycles over the years and have quite a bit of mass but most of it is wrapped in about 22% BF. On prop EOD at the moment then plan to cruise on longer test and would like to give it a really good go to lose BF before i hang my weights up.


Just gotta be prepaired to cope with feeling hungry for a few months I guess then lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Just gotta be prepaired to cope with feeling hungry for a fe months I guess then lol


The hunger can be the worst bit of a comp prep :lol:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> The hunger can be the worst bit of a comp prep :lol:


I've only ever done one 'mild' cut down to about 11% and hated it :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

2004mark said:


> I've only ever done one 'mild' cut down to about 11% and hated it :lol:


Is that you in your avi mate?

I got to around 6% for my last comp. F**k me that was mentally hard :cursing:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Is that you in your avi mate?
> 
> I got to around 6% for my last comp. F**k me that was mentally hard :cursing:


Yep, but that was at the end of a bulk lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Yep, but that was at the end of a bulk lol


Looking good mate.

How old are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Far from what you would call shredded at the moment but on the way there. Havent used steroids for 10 months either.





Ive personally found that the "just eat calories under maintenance" to be shi.t. yeah you lose fat, but muscle as well.

Diet and diet style is even more key when losing fat without gear in my opinion.

Really have to put the work in as well in terms of training style and amount of cardio. This is all for me personally.


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

PHMG said:


> Far from what you would call shredded at the moment but on the way there. Havent used steroids for 10 months either.
> 
> View attachment 141892
> 
> ...


PHMG

What diet styles helps you.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

believe all body can achieve the shredded look, dont believe all minds can get there by a long long way


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

PHMG said:


> Far from what you would call shredded at the moment but on the way there. Havent used steroids for 10 months either.
> 
> View attachment 141892
> 
> ...


Coming in nicely mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jdsw said:


> PHMG
> 
> What diet styles helps you.


It varies on what bodyfat im at. If im holding more fat, i focus on fats and protein only aka keto style with refeeds when needed.

Currently this is a typical days eating

9am 250g chicken, 60g mince beef. Peppers and onions

12pm 250g chicken, 60g mince beef. Peppers and onions

3pm 250g chicken, 60g mince beef. Peppers and onions

5pm 250g chicken, 60g mince beef. Peppers and onions

TRAIN

Mass gainer shake (60g protein, 60g carbs)

Bag of fruit pastils

Pack of super noodles

2 hamburgers, 2 buns, load of oven chips

Low fat ice cream (tesco basics is low fat as cream costs money haha), loads of golden syrup.

Bowl of frosted shreddies

2 slices of toast with piles of jam

Basically, its carb backloading without all the expensive supplements.

Training must be very high volume for this to work mind you and i also do cardio sessions a day. One fasted first thing and one post workout before the carbs.

Reason for a switch from keto to carb back loading is i feel my body utilises carbs way way better when lean.

If on gear...eat what he f.uck you want :lol: just work harder in gym and on the pavement in the morning.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

PHMG said:


> It varies on what bodyfat im at. If im holding more fat, i focus on fats and protein only aka keto style with refeeds when needed.
> 
> Currently this is a typical days eating
> 
> ...


Nice diet mate.

You competing next year?


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

PHMG said:


> It varies on what bodyfat im at. If im holding more fat, i focus on fats and protein only aka keto style with refeeds when needed.
> 
> Currently this is a typical days eating
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the replies. That seems a hell of a lot for me but obviously you burn it off as you look great.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Nice diet mate.
> 
> You competing next year?


Hoping to mate. Providing i dont waste away to nothing. Be up against the dirty roiding bastards though :lol: hopefully still be able to hold my own and not look tiny on stage.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you know which fed and show yet?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jdsw said:


> Thanks for all the replies. That seems a hell of a lot for me but obviously you burn it off as you look great.


Well thank you very much mate. Appreciate that.

Before i started training i was about 9 stone so naturally a skinny guy. So obv not the right "one size fits all" diet. I dont even think that exists.

Also i do 2x 40min cardio sessions at 130bpm per day and my weight training is usually 30sets plus so yeah. Put the work in.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Do you know which fed and show yet?


Not sure on that one fully. Will decide in new year when properly in "prep mode" lmao :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Post up a photo of how you define "shredded". I will assume that it's going to be someone with competition body fat levels. I don't think that's a healthy goal if you're not competing. Get lean yes, but try and maintain a shredded look all year round is the hard part and not everyone is designed for that, and neither are their bodies.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Don't blame you mate. See how it goes then plan from there.


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Do you find that diet works for you and do you do Hightower intensity cardio bud


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes with steroids


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

****ing predictive txt not Hightower cardio high intensity cardio sorry mate..


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

nickynoo said:


> Do you find that diet works for you and do you do Hightower intensity cardio bud


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

nickynoo said:


> ****ing predictive txt not Hightower cardio high intensity cardio sorry mate..


You asking me?


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeh mate. phmg


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

what would you say is a healthy bf to walk around at?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

My opinion is everybody CAN get there but it's just harder for some than others. Keeping it is another matter. Gear obviously helps. I'm yet to achieve 'shredded' status but I don't doubt I will get there at some point and I have started off a right mess.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

nickynoo said:


> Do you find that diet works for you and do you do Hightower intensity cardio bud





nickynoo said:


> ****ing predictive txt not Hightower cardio high intensity cardio sorry mate..





nickynoo said:


> Yeh mate. phmg


Well yeah mate. I find that diet works for me :lol: i wouldnt do it else lol.

I play football 2 times a week so thats the high intensity cardio.

All other cardio is either fast walking on incline treadmill or stepmaster at a steady pace.

Got to remember im a very active guy though. Id rather go gym and do cardio at lunchtime than sit down and "relax"


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Any one can get shredded this is a fact.

How you look once there and how much muscle you retain on the way there is variable.


----------



## nickynoo (Dec 8, 2012)

PHMG said:


> Well yeah mate. I find that diet works for me :lol: i wouldnt do it else lol.
> 
> I play football 2 times a week so thats the high intensity cardio.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Josh Heslop said:


> believe all body can achieve the shredded look, dont believe all minds can get there by a long long way


Yep - It's a serious mindfcuk .... Ill be a happy bunny when I get nicely defined abs - currently around %12-13 body fat (according to scales but mirror collaborates it ).

I was in the pub and my m8s played there favourite game with the barmaid - which is guess my age - she reckoned 29 - which is cool me being 46 an all 

so i must be doing something right.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dudeofdoom said:


> Yep - It's a serious mindfcuk .... Ill be a happy bunny when I get nicely defined abs - currently around %12-13 body fat (according to scales but mirror collaborates it ).
> 
> I was in the pub and my m8s played there favourite game with the barmaid - which is guess my age - she reckoned 29 - which is cool me being 46 an all
> 
> so i must be doing something right.


Yeah, its not like she wants you to tip her or go back there or anything....


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Nah......I find it embarrassing - it also gets by played by work m8s as well tbh ...

Riding a bmx to work for a while probably didn't help either but hey ya got it or you haven't


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

PHMG said:


> It varies on what bodyfat im at. If im holding more fat, i focus on fats and protein only aka keto style with refeeds when needed.
> 
> Currently this is a typical days eating
> 
> ...


Regarding "work harder in the gym and pavement" what do you recommend for training?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jas said:


> Regarding "work harder in the gym and pavement" what do you recommend for training?


Oooohhhhh....that would be telling.

Sign up to my online coaching program for £34.99 a month for more detail.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone can be shredded, doesnt mean youll look good though


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

OK i will lower my expectations to lean then. I have been brought up with the mind set to train hard eat loads and get big. As mentioned i have mass but it is wrapped in 22% BF. I take my hat off to you guys that have managed to get to a lowish BF as it must of taken a hell of lot of work and commitment.

I have tried 16 Hr IF, morning fasted cardio and Paleo and the only one that seemed to work was the Paleo with a weight loss of 2 stone(28lbs). I am not looking for anyone to write a diet/training plan for me some ideas.

cheers


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Hoping to mate. Providing i dont waste away to nothing. Be up against the dirty roiding bastards though :lol: hopefully still be able to hold my own and not look tiny on stage.


Get u being helpful 

Regarding the above, u know u have my support as always! Slow and steady does it!

Looking in good knick in your pics (for a natty...  )


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

To answer op.

Yes... but u have to WANT it. No excuses, no 'in the past' etc - just head down and work hard, make sure EVERYTHING is right: Diet, training, cardio, MINDSET.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Is that you in your avi mate?
> 
> I got to around 6% for my last comp. F**k me that was mentally hard :cursing:


That is dedication andy


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> To answer op.
> 
> Yes... but u have to WANT it. No excuses, no 'in the past' etc - just head down and work hard, make sure EVERYTHING is right: Diet, training, cardio, MINDSET.


Yep obsessive Dedication will be required


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

what would you consider shredded?

I lost 3 stone to get to the condition in my avatar, and I've always been one to put on fat easy


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> what would you consider shredded?
> 
> I lost 3 stone to get to the condition in my avatar, and I've always been one to put on fat easy


Congratulations on getting there. I have carried the commitment to train for bulk for years now i need to apply the same commitment to try and cut/lean out.

Could you post an average days food please.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

jdsw said:


> Congratulations on getting there. I have carried the commitment to train for bulk for years now i need to apply the same commitment to try and cut/lean out.
> 
> Could you post an average days food please.


average for me is loose as I don't really follow a set diet. I eat 2000 calories a day, making sure I get 200-250g protein a day and then eat whatever I want with my remaining calories


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Anyone can get shredded but to get big and shredded is altogether on another level of difficulty.


----------

